
Have 5 mins? Help startup reducing global exploitation and poverty - ilonamm
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Kjmn8oPdo_oWCmKS_8-c6rAlkILhGlb366LMosBHF-Y/edit?usp=sharing
======
ilonamm
Hi there! My name is Ilona and I need your help!

I founded a startup to reduce global exploitation and poverty.

Can you spare 5 minutes to look over my startup’s application to Y Combinator?
That’s how long the partners spend looking at it. Does the application make
sense to you? Please leave a comment what we can improve!

If you can spare 10 minutes or more I would love to hear any feedback at all
on what we’re doing.

It’s a long shot to apply for YC but any feedback helps us. Do you know
someone who we should talk to? Do you have a great idea what we should be
doing? Let me know!

You can reach me at ilona.mooney@gmail.com

A big thank you for your help! I really appreciate it (especially on a
Saturday night)!

